# Van Vleet, Mississippi- 11 horses & Donkeys shot



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 21, 2017)

http://www.wtva.com/story/36402674/multiple-horses-found-dead-in-chickasaw-county

Absolutely disgusting! I am seeing this happen more and more often. 
A big Mini breeder in OR had several animals shot and others poisoned. I am seeing more and more random animal killings. Years ago it used to be a specific type, now its not just ritual killings like I used to see. So sad. 

This is something for everyone to keep in mind. We constantly have people honking their horns and screaming at the goats as they drive by. For no reason whatsoever. It makes me crazy and the dogs are always on edge about it.

@CntryBoy777 I don't know how close you are to where this happened, but though I'd tag you anyway.


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 21, 2017)

When I see things like that I'm really happy that you can't see into our little valley from a road.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 21, 2017)

That is a couple of hours from here, south of Tupelo and just west of the Alabama line. Even tho we are fairly close to the road, there are hills that block the view of any animals. Except for our neighbors, not very many even know we have them. Anything like that around here would signal a dispute or problem that another would have with the owner. It wouldn't surprise me if it is the case in this act. It is really sad that there are some that have such disregard for another's property and have no value placed on life...whether an animal or person. I'm not a peta person, but certainly respect those that are....as long as they don't infringe on my rights....some of them are absolutely nuts....imo. Thanks, GW for the post, it is always good to be aware to such things. There were 2 escapees for a prison not far from here, the past few days....I went out armed when outside....they caught them today, thank goodness.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 21, 2017)

People honk and scream at your goats? What idiots. That is sad about the horses and donkeys. It takes a real sick, ugly person to do something like that.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 21, 2017)

Yes they do! Drives me crazy and I am so tempted to throw nails out in the road LOL.
It's to busy of a road to really do that, but still…

People are crazy. I've seen a couple of guys (stupid, probably in their 20's- no offense anyone!) literally hanging 1/2 of their body outside of their pickup yelling at the goats. The goats are so chill it doesn't bother them, but the dogs sure hate it.

Oh and people think it's okay to just pull up and start walking around. I've been startled a few times- I've been out feeding and turn around to some random guy up against my fence . The dogs are great, but sometimes I have to pen them for 20 minutes or or so, so that they can eat (goats love dog food). 

I've called the farm dog on a couple of 'em to keep them in their vehicles. 

I will be looking into a concealed carry permit. 

Sadly I am seeing more and more random killing of livestock. Lots of drive by type shootings. It used to be pretty rare and it was only if there were a serious neighbor type dispute, or ritual killings- generally horses and goats with horns if it was for a ritual. Of course they are all tragic and wrong, but the random killing that is on an uprise of very disturbing. 

I've noticed a lot of road signs on the back roads have been shot down… that never used to happen in our area


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 21, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I'm not a peta person, but certainly respect those that are....as long as they don't infringe on my rights....some of them are absolutely nuts....imo.


Completely agree 
I was only posting the link for the story. Personally cannot stand PETA 

Only peta I support is the People Eating Tasty Animals


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 21, 2017)

Very hard to see. And I agree with what you said about PETA gw


----------



## babsbag (Sep 21, 2017)

Someone shot our trash can and it was sitting right on the main county road.  I do worry about someone shooting my goats or dogs just because they can. Or someone wanting to steal a goat and shooting the dogs. I'm not anti gun...just anti people. 

@Goat Whisperer you know that you can carry on your own land with no permit.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 21, 2017)

I will say that I know neighbors have come and pet my horse when he was in a grazing pen that backs up to their property, but they used to be horse people anyways. There are a couple horses that have a pen backing up to the bridal path I take my dog on sometimes. A lot of people come and pet them, I can only imagine their owners concern. I may have brought them sugar once when I was younger, but that is probably not the worst thing that could happen.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 21, 2017)

Here it is an open carry state, so sometimes I may look like a real cowboy out there, packing....but, in my condition and out doing work I can't run and retrieve a weapon if a predator or stray dog happens up....but, if I have it with me it can be right handy. I use to never take precautions so much, but times are changing and the more the animals are active, the more attention they draw. We haven't had any or many random killings in this neck of the woods as of yet, hope we don't....but being vigilant never hurts a single thing....and that is another reason we want a german shepherd.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 22, 2017)

I don't know carry laws and concealment laws in NC, @Goat Whisperer,  but on your own property, the public laws shouldn't apply. I may be wrong. Nothing wrong in getting your carrying permit for public carry. I have my lifetime personal protection permit here in IN. With it, I can open carry or conceal carry. I don't carry when going into the public school or hospitals. At least one here in Indianapolis uses metal detectors. I don't want to tangle with the hospital police.


----------



## Simpleterrier (Sep 22, 2017)

Has the animal killings been happening more or is the news reporting it more? Something to think about.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 22, 2017)

Simpleterrier said:


> Has the animal killings been happening more or is the news reporting it more? Something to think about.


 What difference does it make?  It's still wrong and it's still awful.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 22, 2017)

This is farms I follow & friends, & friends of friends. Not just a news article I stumbled across. I don't have any direct contact with the person  that this happened too. I only put the link up so others could read the story. There is definitely an upward trend. 

I used to never have people screaming at the goats- now it's becoming a common occurrence. Same thing happening with random livestock shootings. 

Goat theft is about the same, in our area anyway. 


Every year, around very particular times there were particular groups of people sneaking into farmers fields and killing livestock- clearly a particular ritual. Meat was never taken. It happened to someone's neighbor I know. The interesting thing was that only the horned goats were used in the ritual- goats without horns were spared. 
As awful as this is it was somewhat to be expected in certain areas. I know one farm got a bunch of Anatolians to keep people off of their farm. It worked. 


Yes we can open carry. Quite a few open carry here but I'd personally rather CC.


----------



## Simpleterrier (Sep 22, 2017)

Yes it is bad. Alot of people believe things are getting worse when in reality it is just more readily available to get information on stories.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 22, 2017)

You keepin' count?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 22, 2017)

I understand where you are coming from and it that does happen. But in this case I truly do believe there is and upward trend. 
I hope not though. I know here people are getting stupider and stupider. But I'm not going to open that can of worms here


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 22, 2017)

It sure doesn't take a bonnafied survey, or a Rocket science degree to see where society is truly heading.....but,


----------



## Bunnylady (Sep 23, 2017)

2 problems with carrying a gun:

1) You must be sure that you will be willing to use it in the (hopefully never occurring) situation that you need to, or it may be taken from you and used against you. It happens to LEO's on a regular basis, and they are trained, not just in the handling of weapons, but also in the handling of suspects.

2) In the state of North Carolina, you may use deadly force to protect yourself, but you may also find yourself having to prove to a jury of your peers that you had good reason to feel that your life was in danger. Protecting property is not enough, and doing something like "firing a warning shot" could get you charged with reckless endangerment, discharging a weapon in the direction of an occupied vehicle, etc.

There are definitely a lot of sicko's and just plain mean people in this world, though whether there are more, or the stories about them get around more, I don't know. I know that a local animal rescue won't adopt black cats out during October, and that has been their policy for decades . . . .

(But y'all do remember that the discussion of animal rights groups is a forbidden topic on this forum, right?)


----------



## Bossroo (Sep 23, 2017)

Bunnylady said:


> 2 problems with carrying a gun:
> 
> 1) You must be sure that you will be willing to use it in the (hopefully never occurring) situation that you need to, or it may be taken from you and used against you. It happens to LEO's on a regular basis, and they are trained, not just in the handling of weapons, but also in the handling of suspects.
> 
> ...


Bunnylady , you hit the nail on the head . The (---) part only gives some to be ---?


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 23, 2017)

I didn't know the discussion of animal rights groups was forbidden here, but maybe that's because I skimmed the rules. I just figured those type of groups were pretty contrary to the folks on this forum, but maybe that is just my assumption.

It used to be pretty simple. You would ask a farmer to hunt his woods. He would say be careful not to hit the cows or bull. Yes, accidents did happen, but it was an idiot vs. whatever is happening these days.


----------



## Bossroo (Sep 23, 2017)

Paster Dave,  I agree with you !  I was not braught up with watever is happening these days.  My kids were given guidance, discipline and morals as rules to live by.  However , these days the news media is dominated by their own political points of view.  Our education system is similar. Protesters  are turning to violence and rioting in order to intimidate the public to gain personal power.  It is about time the silent majority start to stand up to this brainwashing and bullying.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 23, 2017)

Wow, very sad. Not something I've heard happening here in Vermont.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 23, 2017)

Pastor Dave said:


> I didn't know the discussion of animal rights groups was forbidden here, but maybe that's because I skimmed the rules. I just figured those type of groups were pretty contrary to the folks on this forum, but maybe that is just my assumption.
> 
> It used to be pretty simple. You would ask a farmer to hunt his woods. He would say be careful not to hit the cows or bull. Yes, accidents did happen, but it was an idiot vs. whatever is happening these days.


Truth


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 23, 2017)

reading that just makes me sick.  I will never understand the cruelty of people.  years ago when I first moved to this farm the fence lines were all clear and neat looking, a pretty place. but every night we would have road hunters with spot lights shining around the pastures.  I was terrified that they would spot light and shoot one or more of my horses so I quit clearing fence lines and let the cedars and brush grow up along the way until now you can't see my house or pastures from the road at all.  I still worry about road hunters but not nearly as much.  place no longer has neat tidy fences but I don't care.


----------



## Sumi (Sep 24, 2017)

By request I'm going to lock this thread now.


----------

